# A-class porch awning



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone recomend a porch awning for our A-class 983, our awning rail is 255cm high, am a bit worried about the habitation door fouling the awning roof.
thanks
chris

anybody ? have looked at loads but only drive away ones would seem to fit but I dont really fancy lashing ropes over the roof :?


----------



## roap (Aug 8, 2009)

*A class awning*

We recently bought an Outdoor Revolution Pro Explore for our 909M, it fits to the roll out awning and clears the door ok. It is good quality and very easy to errect.

roap


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

I put awning rail on our 997, to take the awning cord, we use a lightweight jobby which is pretty easy to erect, we live in poole, you can have a look if you want.....ken


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with roap. Excellent, dedicated motorhome awning and easy to erect but pay the extra £12 for the back pad poles which create a tightseal against the van. 
naunty


----------

